# inexplicable error at boot



## HansWurst (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello
I installed FreeBSD 8.1. Then I downloaded ports and sources and installed mysql51-server, unrar, screen.

After that I rebooted my server and got this error:







Please help.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 23, 2010)

The error message says your mount options are invalid.  Did you edit /etc/fstab ?
When you hit '?' do you see your boot device (ad4)?  Is so, that is a good thing.
Your fstab should have a line something like this:
/dev/ad4s1a           /               ufs     rw              1       1


----------



## HansWurst (Oct 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I have no acces to kvm[.] The pic was sent from my hoster to me[.] He means that maybe freebsd FreeBSD 8.x is not running on this hardware[,] but 7.x run without errors[.]

Is that possible[?]


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2010)

HansWurst said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have no acces to kvm[.] The pic was sent from my hoster to me[.] He means that maybe freebsd FreeBSD 8.x is not running on this hardware[,] but 7.x run without errors[.]
> 
> Is that possible[?]




Possible, but more likely is just that it's a drive number difference.  We didn't get any information on how you installed 8.1, whether it was with sysinstall or freebsd-update, what type of machine this is, hard drive controller, and so on.

If you don't have console access to the computer, it's going to be difficult to debug.  You could have them try other drive numbers at that prompt (ufs:/dev/ad0s1a, ufs:/dev/ad1s1a, ...), but once they find the right drive number they'll still be in single user mode and have to mount the filesystems and edit /etc/fstab to match.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 24, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> You could have them try other drive numbers at that prompt (ufs:/dev/ad0s1a, ufs:/dev/ad1s1a, ...), but once they find the right drive number they'll still be in single user mode and have to mount the filesystems and edit /etc/fstab to match.



Also possibly ufs:/dev/ada0s1a if this is a SATA controller that suddenly switch allegiance.


----------

